# Pack Size on Doggy Biscuits



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I made some doggie biscuits. Wondering what the pack size should be. A dozen... bakers dozen??

Wonder what I could get for it price wise. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I havent took them to a market yet. I am going to sell them by the oz. Somewhere on here there was a post they got $5.00 for 10 oz bag. Looks like this is a good price to start. How did the dogs like them and which recipe did you use


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I was thinking of selling a bakers dozen for $3.00

What do you think?


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Oh my!*



Chef Isaac said:


> I was thinking of selling a bakers dozen for $3.00
> 
> What do you think?


Don't sell them short. Believe me people will pay more for them than there own cookies. Go to your local pet store and see what they sell the china biscuits for.
We have no problen selling them for $5.00 / 10 ounce bag. We always catered to the small house dog so our cookies are small little .3 ounce dried biscuits.

Hint: marketing is everything, we make our own printed bags for those cookies!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Doggy Food*

You might consider marketing local pollen for the dogs too.
One trip markets two products.
FYI. Our last years rain season was 2.75". This year we have received 10.25"
The sage may recover & produce.

Regards, 
Ernie


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

It would depend on the size of the biscuit. I would stick with trying to sell them by weight. I am unsure about Washington state. In Kansas the department of agriculture requires the weight be printed on the packaging label. You cant be under the weight listed on the package. You can be over. It all has to do with the consumer being able to make an acurate comparison of products being sold.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Riv:

I have listed the Dog biscuits on my site for less then a week and have gottan 5 orders. A bakers dozen for $3.00. I know I am breaking the weight rule but to be honest, I do not list the weight on my honey either.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Riv:

Ok, I did some costing of the second dog biscuit recipe. I am using a medium sized star to cut out biscuits with. 

The yield for one recipe is about 80 stars. The cost of ingredients is about $4.55 (I think it might be a little less but that is a safe number to go with). 

That breaks down to about .06 per biscuit. Pack them in a bakers dozen, which is around 3.5-4 oz, the cost is $.78. Sell them for $3.00 per bakers dozen, and you made $2.22. 

Not bad!


----------

